# HDPE Welder



## plumberkc (Jun 23, 2011)

I'm in need of an HDPE welder for a 4" main I will be installing in 3-4 weeks. I've seen some machines on eBay that are made in China and seem to offer zero support for around $1,000. There is also a Ram machine for about 3,000 and another one for 5,000. 

Has anybody here purchased any of these machines or have any recommendation? I really don't need anything larger than 5" at the moment, maybe that might change though. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## plumberkc (Jun 23, 2011)

$5,000 - http://www.rjmcompany.com/pipe-fusion-machines/HDPE-pipe-fusion-machine.htm

$3,100 - http://www.hdpesupply.com/butt-fusion-machines-and-tools/

$999 - http://www.amazon.com/clamps-manual...457991739&sr=8-2&keywords=butt+fusion+machine

$348 - http://www.dhgate.com/product/zmb16...pkJfLmWHNiZbbSbxYSohnVPhOPd6S5aJ4kaAjdj8P8HAQ


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

plumberkc said:


> $5,000 - http://www.rjmcompany.com/pipe-fusion-machines/HDPE-pipe-fusion-machine.htm
> 
> $3,100 - http://www.hdpesupply.com/butt-fusion-machines-and-tools/
> 
> ...


when I took training at the local utility, National Grid, they had the welders like you show, but also had one that the fittings themselves had the coils for welding cast in them with little tits to clamp onto, this way one welder could do any size pipe, it wasnt a butt weld, you would use a coupling or 90 or whatever type fitting you needed, I dont remember who made them , but it was neat as heck..
found it http://www.hdpesupply.com/elofit-el...nner-and-standard-case-110v-32-inch-capacity/
it will do 1/2 inch to 32 inch pipe


----------



## Cuda (Mar 16, 2009)

Well if it's a sewer and is pulled in then a butt fusion Mcelroy Pitbull #14 is the machine you want because it has a very good clamping system, other machines work but can wear out yes you pay for the name but it is worth it in the long run. If it is a water main then you can buy any of the ritmo electro fusion machines that have the connection tits.


----------



## Plumbus (Aug 4, 2008)

Rent one.


----------



## PPRI (Aug 27, 2013)

Is anyone else intrigued by the one from dhgate? Heck I might buy one just to see if it's worth a damn.


----------



## Cuda (Mar 16, 2009)

I have always been scared of chinese fusion machines because metric pipe sizes are not the same as standard, and quality of course. (edit) I have a metric unit that is not chinese but it is for metric pipe and it can not do standard pipe, metric is slightly larger outside and inside so the jaws are just a little bit off.


----------



## plumberkc (Jun 23, 2011)

Cuda said:


> Well if it's a sewer and is pulled in then a butt fusion Mcelroy Pitbull #14 is the machine you want because it has a very good clamping system, other machines work but can wear out yes you pay for the name but it is worth it in the long run. If it is a water main then you can buy any of the ritmo electro fusion machines that have the connection tits.













Thanks for your advice, found one on eBay that had been used only a few times for demo.


----------



## plumberkc (Jun 23, 2011)

Plumbus said:


> Rent one.


I thought about that but have never liked renting equipment, especially when weather can prevent you from being able to use it. 

My friend actually tried to rent a verticutter today. He took off a 1/2 day of work and made it home, picked up his trailer(actually mine), and then when he got to the rental shop it started to rain. So he basically lost a half day's pay to save a hundred bucks to DIY.


----------



## bulldozer (Jan 11, 2009)

Mcelroy is the cadillac, but gorlitz does sell a reasonable fusing machine. I had one and got years of service out of it.


----------



## Plumbus (Aug 4, 2008)

I agree. Mac Elroy is the best. That's all I've ever purchased but Central will do in a pinch.


----------



## Cuda (Mar 16, 2009)

Great! Job now when you need it pick up some of the other jaws for water etc. They are on ebay just do a google search on pitbull 14 inserts to get the right numbers because I think you have to buy the 2" that fit into the 4" you now have then if one has the 2" masters you can buy 1" and 1.25" to fit in the 2". There are 3" also I bought them but have never needed them. I used to think renting and did rent the 6" Mcelroy machine until 1 day when I had it reserved and went to get it the big contractors that had them none brought one back so they where not available, it sucked to make excuses to the homeowner but they said they would bring one to me the next day. Well they did but the blades where dull and it was out of alignment the home owner just looked at me like It was my bad, right then in there I decided if I need it more than once I was buying it from then on. (within reason of course)


----------



## truckman5000 (Jul 14, 2013)

I used the mcellroy and bought the ritzmo..still 10k for everything you would need though.


----------



## cjtheplumber (Mar 9, 2012)

have you use this thing yet?


----------



## plumberkc (Jun 23, 2011)

Tomorrow will be my first time using it.









The GC poured a pier over the top of the main drain. Today I broke out that pier with a breaker attachment. Then I had to tunnel under the house to replace the bad sections of pipe. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

